# Need a local rigger



## csilvia9 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi, working on making some improvements to our school stage. I need some advice on finding someone local who could move a set of curtains as well as maybe installing some fly bars. Does anyone know a good way to search for someone like this. I have a shoestring budget and frankly this may end up coming out of my pocket. 
THanks for any advise
csilvia9


----------



## josh88 (Dec 14, 2011)

for us, I think the closest option is someone out of boston. I know that High Output installed most of the stuff in my theatre when it was built and they may have someone though I've heard they have some less than reputable business practices. They do have a providence office but they're based in Boston. I'm still looking for someone to inspect my system coming up and haven't found anybody yet. On another note, "shoestring" and rigging don't usually go hand in hand together. Installing new line sets can get pricey.


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 14, 2011)

csilvia9 said:


> ...I need some advice on finding someone local who could move a set of curtains as well as maybe installing some fly bars. Does anyone know a good way to search for someone like this. ...


Try Search for an ETCP Certified Technician. Or contact the TD of a nearby college/university theatre dept. For installation of "some fly bars" (battens), you're going to need a company; the same individuals will know who in your area is best.


----------



## Sony (Dec 14, 2011)

Don't go to High Output, they are terrible.

ALPS has certified riggers on staff. They would be the ones to talk to about adding bars, as I am not qualified to do so. ALPS Home

I however would be more than happy to come down there and move some curtains for you. That kind of stuff is easy, I even have spansets, rope, shackles and pullies to pull out of weight linesets down/up if you don't have a loading rail. I'm pretty busy these days but I'm sure we could work something out as long as you don't need it in a rush. Send me a PM.

If you're in a rush however please call ALPS, they will be more than willing to help you, I use them exclusively. Even more local call ATR/Treehouse in Providence. I however do not recommend High Output.


----------



## MPowers (Dec 15, 2011)

Among Others, look at Limelight. 
Stage Lighting & Rigging Systems for Theatre, Film/Video, Studio & Display: Limelight Productions


----------



## MPowers (Dec 15, 2011)

josh88 said:


> ....... I'm still looking for someone to inspect my system coming up and haven't found anybody yet......



In your area look at Lime light 
Stage Lighting & Rigging Systems for Theatre, Film/Video, Studio & Display: Limelight Productions
You could also hire us, but expenses to fly out and lodging would be more than the inspection.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Dec 15, 2011)

josh88 said:


> On another note, "shoestring" and rigging don't usually go hand in hand together.


 
Unless you have ever taken a Jay Glerum rigging course. 

Seriously, when the price comes in at more than you are expecting, don't cheap out on materials or do it yourself. It is best to go without (maybe fewer linesets or going with dead hung instead of moving linesets) or do it in stages as you have the money, but do it right (to which you are already on the right track).


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 15, 2011)

Your best bet for doing this safely but on the cheap, is finding a really nice rigger at a local university. Tell him your sad story over dinner and/or a six pack. Anything else is going to cost you some serious money because you will have to pay to fly them in, pay for the lodging, and pay for their hourly fees. That's going to add up quick. 

Talk to the Principal and to the district about getting your project onto some sort of capital upkeep, capital replacement, or even equipment replacement budget to get this paid for from some sort of school levy. There are lots of ways you can frame this depending on what you need done. It won't be fast but you will get it done right.


----------



## josh88 (Dec 15, 2011)

I did just work with ATR Treehouse on a show. They were fantastic, don't know what they have as far as riggers. 

@ruin I haven't yet, maybe this summer. I suppose I should have said they _shouldn't_ go hand in hand, though they unfortunately and wrongly do too often _because_ people do just that and think they can get away with doing it themselves or using materials that aren't actually rated.


----------



## mstaylor (Dec 15, 2011)

The only problem with getting the district into it is many times you get what they think you need, not what you really need.


----------



## techieman33 (Dec 15, 2011)

mstaylor said:


> The only problem with getting the district into it is many times you get what they think you need, not what you really need.


 
While what they think you need isn't usually anything close to ideal, it's usually better than the alternative of getting nothing.


----------



## mstaylor (Dec 15, 2011)

techieman33 said:


> While what they think you need isn't usually anything close to ideal, it's usually better than the alternative of getting nothing.


Sometimes true, sometimes not. We had a local school that on the last remodel they move to all ETC equipment. The company that did the work set it up where we lost quite a number of circuits moved to the houselights, away from the stage. I can give twenty looks in the house but can't light the flipping stage. That is not the fault of ETC, it is the EC and the engineer.


----------



## egilson1 (Dec 15, 2011)

Give me a call at the office and let's see what I might BA able to do for you. 

Ethan
781-961-3066
ETCP certified rigger
Egilson at alpsweb dot com


----------



## Sony (Dec 15, 2011)

egilson1 said:


> Give me a call at the office and let's see what I might BA able to do for you.
> 
> Ethan
> 781-961-3066
> ...


 
This guy knows his stuff ^^^ He is one of the riggers I was talking about from ALPS.

Didn't know any of you guys were on CB Ethan.


----------

